# Peter Bowler (Radio operator)



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

Wondering whatever happend to an old shipmate of mine who was RO on the cargo ship Rey Fruela. We used to write regular but suddenly it stopped and i've never been able to contact him again. He lived in Weston Super Mare last time we were in contact. If anyone could solve this mystery i'd be very grateful.


----------

